# The New Cardinal



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

We picked up our new Cardinal 3804BH on Friday and headed to the local KOA to move some of our stuff into it. Man, what a huge trailer!

There is storage galore! And I thought our Sydney had storage......

Getting ready for our maiden trip in a couple weeks to Fredericksburg, but thought I'd post a few snapshots I took of the new unit here at the KOA.










































Mark


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice. I remember moving from my Fun Finder to the Sydney and thinking "Wow, so much storage left over, we'll never fill it...." It's filled now. Nice 5er!


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow! I will just stop there!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Wow from me too! 4 slides.... Looks like a camping mansion on wheels!!!

Walter


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Cool. You even got the trail air pin box. Does it have the trail air shackles too? With that combo it will ride amazing.

Those Cardinals are very solidly built trailers. They are made to last.

Nice graphic package.

You guys will enjoy that 5er!

Carey


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

SA-WHEAT ! !


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

hyewalt34 said:


> Wow from me too! 4 slides.... Looks like a camping mansion on wheels!!!
> 
> Walter


Yeah, the bedrooms are really nice. They are bigger than I thought. The living room/dining room/kitchen is somewhat shorter (or it appears to be) to allow for larger bedrooms, I think.

Nice big master bathroom, too, with entrances from hallway and master bedroom. Someone can actually be at the sink, another on the commode, and another in the glass radius shower and not even touch one another!

Nice large, 6-drawer dresser with 32-inch tv, large cedar-lined double mirrored closet with safe and shoe rack, washer/dryer closet with shelf alongside a queen bed slide;

Entertainment center with 32-inch flat screen and DVD player with three cabinets above and a control center (for all the lights, slides, etc) alongside and sleeper sofa in living room.

Table and 5 side chairs in dining room; large refrigerator with pantry and plenty of storage in kitchen. Ceiling fan and Fantastic fan in kitchen.

Quad bunk/double slide bunkhouse with center wardrobe and small chest with drawers/entertainment center. Six drawers under bottom bunks. Half bath (commode and vanity with storage drawers and lighted mirror.

Tons of storage outside, too....under pin box, in basement, under bunks from outside access.

Remote control front jacks, rear jacks, awning and slides.

Yes, it's a mansion on wheels.

We really like it and think it will work out fine for us and the grandkids.

Mark


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I got just two words for that trailer....

NI-ICE!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great pictures...

...now bring on the pictures of the inside.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Great pictures...
> 
> ...now bring on the pictures of the inside.


You know, we were so busy putting our stuff away, I didn't get any! Probably have to wait until later this week. I have to change spots in storage because this one was too big for our space. I'll try to remember to take the camera over there this week.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Great pictures...
> 
> ...*now bring on the pictures of the inside.*


Exactly what I was thinking!!! Wow, Mark. That thing looks huge!! When ya' selling the (stationary) house?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Beautiful Trailer!!!

Looks like you already have a few bugs on the front cap though....


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

congratulations! she is a beaut!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

That's really nice. Enjoy.








Whats that big metal thing on the back end? LOL


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, for those of you who asked. Here are some inside shots.

I went to the storage facility to move the trailer to a larger spot.....guess what?! Still too tall to get under the roof! Now it sits out in the open. Oh, well, I'll look for another facility somewhere.










































Mark


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

MSWALT. Looks very nice both outside and inside. I have a similar layout to this with the Kingston I have. The Trail air pin and suspension seem to make it very smooth for the trailer contents compared to the 26RS we had. The only issue I have is the occasional bucking when the road spacing sets up. I think that could be fixed with the air bags I see recommended here.

Just a warning about the rule of slides. Nothing will stop it when opening or closing. The closet below your TV came open once (coke cans stacked behind and not 'packed') but you can't see it when the slide is in so the slide just pulled the handle off and split the frame of the door before I was able to stop. Now I check that space before opening but it only happened the once.

Enjoy the new experience.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

mswalt said:


> OK, for those of you who asked. Here are some inside shots.
> 
> I went to the storage facility to move the trailer to a larger spot.....guess what?! Still too tall to get under the roof! Now it sits out in the open. Oh, well, I'll look for another facility somewhere.
> 
> ...


SaaaaaaaaaaWeeeeeeet New RV


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!!!!! Does your face hurt yet from smiling? enjoy and good luck.

swanny


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

My God, that has got to be the most beautiful thing I've seen! I can really see why some people have no problem full-timing! Did it come with a fireplace?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Mark - CONGRATS







Awesome new trailer!!! I cannot wait to see it in person. I would consider trying to get us down to Fredericksburg for a weekend getaway to meet you guys but we have had a big change in things around here! See sig for a hint









-CC


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> See sig for a hint


Two days, huh!?

Congrats. Looking forward to new pics of *your* new baby, too.

Mark


----------

